# Kota.................



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Handsome Lakota came to YGRR because his owner was moving and could not take all three of her dogs with her. Lakota was six years old and had lived with his family since he was obtained from a neighbor as a puppy. Lakota was described as a goofy teddy bear of a dog with a wonderful temperament.
Lakota was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where he was found to be in good health. Because his owner said that Lakota frequently jumped over their five foot fence, an adopter was needed who had a fence with a minumum height of six feet! Repeat adopters who met the fencing critera were called to meet Lakota. They immediately knew what a sweet Golden boy he was as soon as he came into the adoption room. "Kota" is now in his new home and has adjusted beautifully. He will enjoy going to work with his new dad and taking walks along the ocean. His adopters say Kota acts a lot younger than his six years and that they hope to have him for many, many years.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is wonderful. I am so glad that Kota has a new home with a great family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy for Kota that he has his furever home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Have I mentioned before that I love your posts? Sounds like you found the perfect family for this handsome boy. Sounds like he will be loving his new life.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so glad that handsome Kota found a great home..... he is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kota*

I love all of your posts-who doesn't love the Happy Endings!!

Kota is so handsome and we know he will have a wonderful life!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kota, you are one handsome boy. Sounds like you're going to have a wonderful life going to work with dad and taking walks on the beach.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is sooooo handsome! Wonderful news for Kota and thank you to everyone who helped find him a great new family.


----------

